# Making hundreds of wood fishbones



## JedBishop (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello,

I am going to be making a few hundred wooden fish. Imagine a fish with the meat gone so it's just the bone. Now imagine it's made of wood.

The wooden fish are cut with 45 degree cuts for ever cut. Right now I am using thin planks 6"x 3/4" x3/8".

I tried to use a 6"x 3/4" x 4' board on a table saw, then cut off 3/8" pieces with a band saw but the bandsaw took the bones off.

The bones of the fish are a 1/4" thick and the spacing is whatever the thickness of the sawblade is. Right now it's a couple millimeters.

My question is:

What's the quickest way to make these? Right now they take 2 minutes per fish. I may need around 800 of these. I don't want to spend 26 hours on this. The project may grow as well.

I was thinking of making a saw with multiple blades of increasing sizes so that with the shaft is at a 45 degree angle, the blades all line up. Think of a Christmas tree on a 45 degree angle. But I am not sure I can find blades that are only a few millimeters larger than the last.

Thoughts?


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have a picture of some of the parts? I am not seeing what you are trying to do.


----------



## Emaxx3 (Sep 24, 2009)

CNC


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd have to see pictures but laser is almost sure to be the fastest for flat work on 1/4" stock. Other than that, 2 minutes per unit doesn't sound too bad for handwork. Probably won't get much faster than that using any sort of manual process.

Plywood might also help if you aren't committed to solid wood.

If you need a laser supplier feel free to contact me. My company has the capability (and CNC too) and we do custom orders.

Custom Laser Engraving


----------

